
Jeff Bezos Launches $10B climate change fund - onehp
https://www.instagram.com/p/B8rWKFnnQ5c/
======
mtmail
There was 200+ comment discussion yesterday, but it looks like a bit heated
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22350209](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22350209)

